# Anyone know of a kit that uses Fisher space pen refills?



## angboy (Apr 17, 2010)

Someone asked me if I could make them a pen, but apparently they only write with Fisher Space pens and it's because of liking the way those refills write. I don't know what one of those refills looks like, so I'm wondering if any of the experts here know if they'd work in any of the pens I could turn and then just replace the refill that came with the kit with a Fisher space pen refill?


----------



## altaciii (Apr 17, 2010)

Looks like you may be able to work something in with probably a sierra or another pen that uses a "PARKER" refill. heres a link to the pen refill site.
http://www.spacepen.com/refills.aspx


----------



## Monty (Apr 17, 2010)

Check this thread out.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=46188&highlight=space+pen+refills


----------



## dalemcginnis (Apr 18, 2010)

The Fisher refills come with an adapter that allows you to use them in any pen that uses a parker refill.  The one exception I've found is the Sierra click.  The adapter the comes with the click does not fit with the adapter for the Fisher, without modifying the Fisher adapter.


----------



## DurocShark (Apr 18, 2010)

dalemcginnis said:


> The Fisher refills come with an adapter that allows you to use them in any pen that uses a parker refill.  The one exception I've found is the Sierra click.  The adapter the comes with the click does not fit with the adapter for the Fisher, without modifying the Fisher adapter.



How bizarre. The Fisher adapter looks like the end of a Parker to me. 

Keep in mind you have to buy the Fisher REFILL to get the adapter, not just take one out of a Space Pen.


----------



## arioux (Apr 18, 2010)

There is a cross version too that will fit any slimline and 7mm euro


----------



## DurocShark (Apr 18, 2010)

I've never seen that before. So I had to go look, and guess what I found?

http://www.amazon.com/Cross-Pen-Ink-Refill-Fisher/dp/B000Z7UUAI


Sweet!


----------



## dalemcginnis (Apr 18, 2010)

DurocShark said:


> How bizarre. The Fisher adapter looks like the end of a Parker to me.
> 
> Keep in mind you have to buy the Fisher REFILL to get the adapter, not just take one out of a Space Pen.



The problem is the pin on the Sierra adapter is too big to fit in the end of the Fisher adapter.  To use it I have to drill a bigger hole in the Fisher adapter.  I use a Sierra click with the space pen refill all the time for my personal use so I know it wasn't a one off thing with the adapter.


----------



## ldb2000 (Apr 18, 2010)

I use them in all my pens . They write silky smooth and they do write upside down . The adapter is included for the parker style pens . They also make them for Cross style and Rollerball versions as well .


----------

